# Bending Steal Rod



## Marshall_NB (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone have a cheep solution for bending steel rod without kinking. I want to avoid spending money on a roller. The rod is 1/4 and 1/2 size. The bends are gradual. No real sharp bends.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 12, 2008)

A tubing bender doesn't cost that much money...

--Bushytails


----------



## cnyeco1 (Apr 10, 2009)

I use a tubing bender chucked up in a vise. Works excellent for rod. They are cheap at home depot, (around $15-20 bucks depending on the size), or you can find them on craigslist for a few bucks.


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

Marshal how GRADUAL of a bend are we talking here you can use all kinds of things to bend steel rods around Tires,55 gallon drums , car rims, or for smaller bends a couple differant sizes of pulleys off the front of some junk yard motors chucked up in a vise with a pair of visegrips to hold the rod in place where you start the bend works well also.


 Rick


----------

